# Plant Suggestions!



## MeganMarie (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a 30 gallon tank that is on its first leg of the nitrogen cycle and I'd like to add some real plants instead of my fake ones.

I've been reading through the forums and would like to know how this list sounded:

Bogwood log
Java Fern
Anubia
Little swords (not amazon)
And I think I saw Java Moss was a good one.
Rocks (I think I read that lava rock was good, as it doesn't change water chem)

I currently have gravel in the tank (medium sized). 

1. Should I pull up some of the gravel and put in some sand? 
2. Do I just plant the plants and let them go? Or is there fertilizer involved?
3. I think I saw that your light wattage should be 5 watts per gallon or else algae will grow on the plants. Is that correct? I have a fluorescent light, is that okay?
4. My little family owned pet store doesn't carry live plants, but Petsmart does. They're packaged in these little plastic cartons and already have root growth. Are these okay? 
5. Any other tips?

Sorry for so many probably dumb questions I have been asking since I joined, I just like the good advice I get and I have already learned a lot :fish10:


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

What kind of lighting?


----------



## MeganMarie (Feb 15, 2012)

Summer said:


> What kind of lighting?


Fluorescent bulb, the housing says it's 17 watt. So I guess I'll definitely have to upgrade that.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

the only dumb question is the one not asked.

check out the link in my signature.

I would recommend 2 floursecent watts per gallon of 6500k lights.

my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If I were to pull any of the gravel it would be to only add some Eco-complete and nothing else. I have added it to other gravels twice now, with just pulling out about half of what is there and mixing without causing too much of a stir. All done with fish still in the tank. Eco requires zero rinsing, which is one of the best things about adding to already establised and filled tanks. Most other things, including the suggesttion above, require you to start all over again.

Aside from that, the only really root heavy plants you list is a Sword. 5 watts per gallon is way too much and only one of those 17W bulbs is not going to help too much. you would still be able to grow a few of them maybe with the one bulb, but they could struggle. Use of ferts is a personal choice. People that say that their fish provide enough have never seen what the use of a good fert can do...so they really can't speak of it.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

if you do the petsmart plants make sure you wash the gel off of them.. look around your area for smaller fish/aquarium shop they typically carry a better selection of plants.. as far as java moss goes i can send ya some if you pay the $ 6 i think it is for the small flat rate box.. it would be enough to get ya a start on it .. one of the easiest plants i found to start with.. can be grown in low med or high light.. only problem with it is loose strands tend to get sucked onto filter intakes and can be a little annoying


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

If you do get plants from Petsmart/ Petco/ other large chain stores, watch out for the plants they sell. Large chain stores are notorious for selling non-aquatic plants for fish tanks. If you buy them, chances are they'll end up rotting in your tank!

Common ones are:
Ribbon Plant
Lucky Bamboo
Mondo Grass
...and there's likely others I'm missing as well


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 11, 2009)

See answers in bold below.



MeganMarie said:


> I have a 30 gallon tank that is on its first leg of the nitrogen cycle and I'd like to add some real plants instead of my fake ones.
> 
> I've been reading through the forums and would like to know how this list sounded:
> 
> ...


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

Megan,
Something I'm learning about is the balance of ferts, light and plants.
A lack of ferts seems to cause as much of an algae problem as too much light (It seems part of the same equation) so - if you want your plants to grow, you need a fair amount of light AND ferts - the right kind of both.
More light causes algae - not the other way round.
The minimum light you actually need is about 1-1.5W per gallon if you're dealing with fluorescents - Just don't expect record growth with that.
I'm not convinced that you *need* root tabs either - no question that they will improve things in your tank however.
Get an aquarium book - you'll see a lot answered there including other answers to questions that you might think are *dumb*.
cb


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I suggest getting water wisteria and willow hydro. They are easy to grow and don't require ferts (I don't use ferts and I usually have to cut a plant and replant every two weeks or so, I may need to start selling some clippings). I am not saying they are growing as fast as if I was using my excel, but they are super easy to take care of and they do grow fairly quick.

I am going to disagree with clep. You need the right light, but depending on the plant you don't need ferts. 

Just start with easier plants that don't require much maintenance and you will be fine.


----------

